# 2018 East Coast Gathering (ECG) - Sunday April 29 in Alexandria, VA



## WildBoar

Title says it all. Time to start planning for the 2018 ECG. The date is set in concrete, as it has already been vetted with some of the key regulars, and with the wife. So hopefully that is enough time for those who need to give a lot of notice at work to get the day off.

If you do not know what it is, here is a link to the 2017 event:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...athering-(ECG)-Sunday-May-21-in-Alexandria-VA

Food, drink, knives and hanging out with KKFers -- what's not to like?


----------



## Dave Martell

Hmmmm


----------



## WildBoar

It would be great if you were able to make it -- it's been a while since you could attend one!


----------



## larrybard

Count me in! Again! The ECGs have always been fun, with so much to see, and lots of great knives -- and great attendees. Not to mention the food.


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> It would be great if you were able to make it -- it's been a while since you could attend one!




I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## WildBoar

Bumping this so it stays on the radar. One nice thing about nailing down the date so early is it allows some pros who work at places that are closed on Sundays to have enough advanced notice to block out the day. I have been reaching out to a few in the DC area, including a few sushi chefs who are not on the forums. And hopefully at least one of the DCSharp brothers can make it this year.


----------



## apicius9

Will there be something happening on Sat night? Looks like I can make it that weekend, just would have to find a bed for Sat night. 

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

Stefan, there will definitely be a dinner Saturday night for those who are interested. I will float some options next month.


----------



## WildBoar

B U M P

Less then two months away. For the pro cooks out there, it's never too early to put in a request at work to have the day off (or at least part of it).


----------



## Bill13

We will have a two rooms available now that our son is in college. A basement room with a double and full bath and my son's room which is a twin bunk bed.


----------



## WildBoar

B U M P

6 weeks away -- it will be here sooner then you think!

And if you want to join in on dinner in DC on Saturday night, please let me know -- I need to reserve soon.


----------



## apicius9

Still planning on being there for Sat evening and Sun. Working on accommodations next.

Stefan


----------



## strumke

I'm in. Last year's dinner was awesome and the food/ice cream was great on Sunday too.

No new knives, but maybe I'll sharpen them this time!


----------



## WildBoar

apicius9 said:


> Still planning on being there for Sat evening and Sun. Working on accommodations next.
> 
> Stefan


Stefan, I replied to your email a little while ago. The info is still relevant.



strumke said:


> I'm in. Last year's dinner was awesome and the food/ice cream was great on Sunday too.
> 
> No new knives, but maybe I'll sharpen them this time!


Great!


----------



## Dave Martell

I was dreaming to even think that I had a chance of being able to go. Count me out....again.


----------



## WildBoar

Sorry to hear, Dave. You will be well represented by your knives, though.


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> Sorry to hear, Dave. You will be well represented by your knives, though.




Thanks David


----------



## Bill13

Damn Dave, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bill13

Just a FYI the basement bedroom is taken as is one of the bunkbeds.

Oh and I made it by Costco so I have a prime ribeye in the fridge now.


----------



## WildBoar

Sweet! Glad to see we will be enjoying the steak -- it is always a highlight.


----------



## Ragustoriches

I was thinking of coming down from nyc with one of my sous chefs. My girlfriends family lives right by here. We would be happy to bring down something to cook! And a bunch of knives of course.


----------



## WildBoar

That would be great if you can swing it. We've had a couple chefs down from NYC in the past, but no one made it last year.

PM me your email address, as I send out info via email as the event nears.


----------



## WildBoar

B U M P

Only 3-1/2 weeks away now! If you want to have dinner at Zaytinya on Saturday night please shoot me a PM if you have not already let me know.


----------



## Don Nguyen

One of these years I will be there.


----------



## apicius9

WildBoar said:


> B U M P
> 
> Only 3-1/2 weeks away now! If you want to have dinner at Zaytinya on Saturday night please shoot me a PM if you have not already let me know.



Please put me on the dinner list, David.

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

apicius9 said:


> Please put me on the dinner list, David.


Already done 

The reservation is for 6:00 pm, and I suspect we'll be there close to 2-1/2 hours.


----------



## ThEoRy

Can't make Saturdays cuz 







However my wife and I will be driving down early Sunday morning. Should get to the hotel around noon.

Looking forward to a great day!



While I have you all here is there any interest in a winter gathering next year? I've been kicking around the idea at work and I really don't see why we can't take advantage of some unused space during the offseason. I have all the tables, chairs and kitchen equipment one could need. If enough people are interested I could push it through at my club. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## larrybard

I certainly would also be interested in a winter gathering, especially in nearer (for me). But although I don't think bad weather would likely deter me -- I have a Subaru Forester on order for delivery well before then -- others might find attendance more challenging.


----------



## apicius9

Winter gathering sounds good to me, as long as I can hitch a ride with Larry in his new Forester  

Stefan


----------



## turbochef422

Winter is the way to go. I couldnt make a gathering from April to November. Ever.


----------



## larrybard

apicius9 said:


> Winter gathering sounds good to me, as long as I can hitch a ride with Larry in his new Forester
> 
> Stefan



Stefan, You're welcome to hitch a ride any time! Larry


----------



## WildBoar

c'mon Stefan, as a German you should prefer riding in Larry's regular car :biggrin:


----------



## apicius9

WildBoar said:


> c'mon Stefan, as a German you should prefer riding in Larry's regular car :biggrin:



I would, but I dont fit in there  Thanks, Larry!

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

B U M P

ECG is only 2 weeks and 2 days away!


----------



## Bill13

David, I'm in for two minimum for the dinner, my daughter may go again, but getting an answer from a teen regarding plans for a Sat night ahead of time is proving to be difficult.


----------



## WildBoar

Bill13 said:


> David, I'm in for two minimum for the dinner, my daughter may go again, but getting an answer from a teen regarding plans for a Sat night ahead of time is proving to be difficult.


Bill, right now we still have a couple extra spots for Zaytinya. Also, any chance of being able to borrow tables again this year? (sorry about the last minute query)


----------



## Bill13

I've been planning on bringing tables, no need to worry. I will bring them with me along with a few chairs.


----------



## WildBoar

I have sent out an email with more info about the ECG to all that I know are have stated interest in attending. If anyone else is interested, please send me your name and email address via a PM.

We're only 9 days away, some I would like to start getting a handle on food, etc.


----------



## WildBoar

Now only 5-1/2 days away







Emails with event info and Saturday night dinner info have been sent to all who expressed interest so far. If you did not receive an email please indicate below, or send me a PM (include an email address in your PM; my box is almost full so I can't communicate back-and-forth through it right now).

We still have some empty seats for the dinner, and plenty more room for the ECG.


----------



## ThEoRy

I wanna do some fried chicken. We cool?


----------



## Bill13

ThEoRy said:


> I wanna do some fried chicken. We cool?



I vote yes.


----------



## WildBoar

apicius9 said:


> Still planning on being there for Sat evening and Sun. Working on accommodations next.
> 
> Stefan





ThEoRy said:


> I wanna do some fried chicken. We cool?


It's cool.


----------



## Bill13

If anyone coming has one of the wok burners as discussed in this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/36229-Buying-a-wok/page4 , I would love to see what one is actually like, maybe it could be used for the fried chicken?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Bill, I've got one but can't make it this year. Their DA BOM though...


----------



## larrybard

ThEoRy said:


> I wanna do some fried chicken. We cool?



You talking about fried chicken for Saturday night, or for Sunday? (If the former, I sure hope there will be at least one piece left over that I might try on Sunday; leftover fried chicken can be just as good -- some might even say better -- as newly made.)


----------



## ThEoRy

larrybard said:


> You talking about fried chicken for Saturday night, or for Sunday? (If the former, I sure hope there will be at least one piece left over that I might try on Sunday; leftover fried chicken can be just as good -- some might even say better -- as newly made.)



Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ThEoRy

So will there be any stones there this go round? Let me know if I need to bring some along.


----------



## WildBoar

ThEoRy said:


> So will there be any stones there this go round? Let me know if I need to bring some along.


Only what attendees bring, and my small collection. Nothing like when Jon's full set was making the rounds 2 years ago.


----------



## ThEoRy

That's ok I just wanted to make sure there was something. Can anyone chime in with what they plan on bringing?6


----------



## Dave Martell

I wish you guys a great ECG, wish I could be there.


----------



## Anton

I'm going to send you guys some cookies


----------



## larrybard

ThEoRy said:


> That's ok I just wanted to make sure there was something. Can anyone chime in with what they plan on bringing?



I wasn't planning on bringing any stones, but let me know if you want me to bring any of the following (assuming I can find where they're hiding here):
Beston 500
Bester 1200
Gesshin 400, 2000, 6000
Suehiro Rika 5000
JKI 1000 & 6000 diamond stone set
Cris Anderson ~1500


----------



## labor of love

my Kippington workhorse honyaki will be there, hope you guys enjoy it.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...orse-honyaki-pass-around?highlight=Kippington


----------



## rogue108

I am bringing my JKI 1K and 6K diamond stones. I can bring my soakers a Beston 500, Rika 5K if requested.

I'm also bringing some 24 hour sous vide ribs


----------



## WildBoar

rogue108 said:


> I'm also bringing some 24 hour sous vide ribs


And that is why it is so great having you at the ECG :biggrin:


----------



## apicius9

It brings tears to my eyes that I cannot be there. Well, that and my eye infection... Have fun and post pictures!

Stefan


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Remember David - pic's or "it didn't really happen" .... hope everyone has a great time (jealous thoughts ...)!


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah take some damn pictures! :wink:


----------



## ThEoRy

apicius9 said:


> It brings tears to my eyes that I cannot be there. Well, that and my eye infection... Have fun and post pictures!
> 
> Stefan



You'll be there in spirit.


----------



## WildBoar

#kkfech2018 for pics


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> #kkfech2018 for pics




#misspelled :razz: 

#correction :wink:

*#kkfecg2018*


----------



## larrybard

I know I can safely speak for everyone who attended when I say it was a great, fun event! Of course special thanks to David for graciously hosting it (again); what a perfect, commodious setting, for all those knives, all that terrific food, all those attendees. The food alone was worth the price of admission, e.g., Rick's unique fried chicken with crunchy chicharrones crust, Doug's various dishes (especially his signature bacon), Bill's prime beef, the incredibly tender ribs . . . I'm getting hungry again.

Oh, yeah, there were rather impressive knives too. Too many to count or itemize (so many wonderful Harners, including their creator). And, as usual, it was just about impossible to not feel a bit jealous when looking at some of the partial collections on display (Marc!).


----------



## RonB

Geez - I wish I could have made it today...

I may have learned something. :newhere:


----------



## WildBoar

Dave Martell said:


> #misspelled :razz:
> 
> #correction :wink:
> 
> *#kkfecg2018*


:whistling:

Thanks for the correction Dave. I wish I could edit it in the post, but you know how that goes.

Your gyuto may have converted one of my non-cooking friends near the end of the event. He was not aware a knife could do the kinds of things it was doing :biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar

apicius9 said:


> Still planning on being there for Sat evening and Sun. Working on accommodations next.
> 
> Stefan





larrybard said:


> I know I can safely speak for everyone who attended when I say it was a great, fun event! Of course special thanks to David for graciously hosting it (again); what a perfect, commodious setting, for all those knives, all that terrific food, all those attendees. The food alone was worth the price of admission, e.g., Rick's unique fried chicken with crunchy chicharrones crust, Doug's various dishes (especially his signature bacon), Bill's prime beef, the incredibly tender ribs . . . I'm getting hungry again.
> 
> Oh, yeah, there were rather impressive knives too. Too many to count or itemize (so many wonderful Harners, including their creator). And, as usual, it was just about impossible to not feel a bit jealous when looking at some of the partial collections on display (Marc!).


These events are always special. Three months of build-up, and then they are over with in a flash. It was great spending time with a bunch of forum members and spouses/ SOs at dinner last night and at the ECG today. A big thank you to everyone who was able to make it out.


----------



## ThEoRy

For those of y'all who were not in attendance, you f***** up.


----------



## WildBoar

ThEoRy said:


> For those of y'all who were not in attendance, you f***** up.


Too true! Rick was a chicken breading/ frying machine. As soon as the chicken started hitting the cooling rack, all the knife tables in the family room were abandoned. The entire crowd was wedged in between the kitchen islands waiting to lay their hands on the chicken. The family room looked like a ghost town (other then the tables full of expenses of knives).


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> :whistling:
> 
> Thanks for the correction Dave. I wish I could edit it in the post, but you know how that goes.
> 
> Your gyuto may have converted one of my non-cooking friends near the end of the event. He was not aware a knife could do the kinds of things it was doing :biggrin:




:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> For those of y'all who were not in attendance, you f***** up.




Someone always has to rub it in.


----------



## ThEoRy

Dave Martell said:


> Someone always has to rub it in.



I did rub it in. I rubbed in the crispy pork rind breading onto the chicken and fried it to golden brown perfection and served it with a ranch creme fraiche!


----------



## panda

i'm just over here waiting for a southerner to chime in about fried chicken, sitting with a bucket of popcorn ready.


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> I did rub it in. I rubbed in the crispy pork rind breading onto the chicken and fried it to golden brown perfection and served it with a ranch creme fraiche!




Hahahahaha!


----------



## WildBoar

panda said:


> i'm just over here waiting for a southerner to chime in about fried chicken, sitting with a bucket of popcorn ready.


We had one -- and he is a long-time chef. Rick even stood next to him and asked for an honest assessment. He got a "well, the crust is a bit different then I am used to, but this is really delicious."


----------



## WildBoar

Someone left a grey fleece Lands End jacket. Larry, maybe?


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> Someone left a grey fleece Lands End jacket. Larry, maybe?




They never leave knives though.


----------



## WildBoar

Dave Martell said:


> They never leave knives though.


Maybe not, but they do leave their stropping kits... :spiteful:


----------



## larrybard

WildBoar said:


> Someone left a grey fleece Lands End jacket. Larry, maybe?



Not me. No senior moment this time. I'm sure someone will claim it. (OTOH if Larry had been left behind, no one would be willing to claim him.)


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> Maybe not, but they do leave their stropping kits... :spiteful:




Score!


----------



## ThEoRy

WildBoar said:


> We had one -- and he is a long-time chef. Rick even stood next to him and asked for an honest assessment. He got a "well, the crust is a bit different then I am used to, but this is really delicious."



He followed that with, "oh you just trying to show off now." :lol2:




For the record I'm actually a bit of a Yankee and a Southerner having lived a good portion of my formative years in South and North Central Florida which is where my culinary roots are. The collards, the cornbread, the ribs, mac and cheese, the fried chicken, that's all stuff I learned years ago at the start of my career.

What's really funny is that the Southerner mentioned above was actually from Union NJ himself! Lol


----------



## WildBoar

ThEoRy said:


> What's really funny is that the Southerner mentioned above was actually from Union NJ himself! Lol


By way of Nigeria and London :biggrin:


----------



## ThEoRy

WildBoar said:


> Maybe not, but they do leave their stropping kits... :spiteful:



And giant ladles...


----------



## WildBoar

ThEoRy said:


> And giant ladles...


Got it.

Total net gain from hosting ECG:

1. White bath towel.
2. Grey fleece jacket.
3. Giant ladle.
4. Well-used baking sheet.
5. Really good Amish-country bread and butter.
6. Ethereal spicy bacon. 
7. Hawaiian pulled pork, corned beef and fritatta.


----------



## ThEoRy

I don't really care about the ladle. Keep it, chuck it, just don't trouble yourself.


----------



## Dave Martell

Not a bad haul David. :biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar

ThEoRy said:


> I don't really care about the ladle. Keep it, chuck it, just don't trouble yourself.


We will make sure it gets used as the good dog intended. And the next time we see you we will pass it back. 


Dave Martell said:


> Not a bad haul David. :biggrin:


:dance:


----------



## bob_loblaw

Had an awesome time as always--great food, impressive knife collections and good seeing everyone again. Big thanks to David and family for hosting again this year!

Btw, who's Ducati was that, nice ride!


----------



## strumke

Thanks to all for the great dinner on Sat and the whole ECG on Sunday! The bacon, the steak, and that f-ing amazing fried chicken!


----------



## panda

I need to make it out to one of these one of these days, most of all an excuse to go to d.c. for a bowl of spicy miso ramen from daikaya that dish is tops on my all time fav list.


----------



## WildBoar

bob_loblaw said:


> Btw, who's Ducati was that, nice ride!


A couple car club friends finally arrived late in the day. He missed being able to talk Ducatis with Russell.

The Ducati owner has bought a couple knives and a BoardSmith board over the years. I think he recently bought two small knives at DCSharp, from Brian. The 2nd guy is into Swiss Army knives, and doesn't do much cooking. But he played with a Martell gyuto for a few minutes and couldn't stop praising it.


----------

